# Any Crazy 3D shoots stories?



## jhubbdo (Jun 9, 2006)

I was talking to one of our big shooters down here, and he was telling me all the stuff people try to do to cheat getting their yards and what not. I was amazed, and I was wondering if any of you have a good story or two about some of the things people have tried at shoots you've been to. Just curious. thanks.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Crazy Stories?*

Anyone we find cheating in our group never make it back to camp.

We bury them along the trail!:croc: 

Seriously, this was insane, but not crazy.

At a 3D shoot in Colorado at Joe Moore Lake the host club put a Alligator out in the lake and it was actually floating on the surface about 27 yards out in the lake.

It was insane how much that simple shot freak me out just because it was on the water.

Try it sometime!:wink:


----------



## bowguy74 (Jun 24, 2006)

*cheats*

it wasn't a big ibo shoot or anything, but cheating still the same...

a few years back at our local archery club, on one of our saturday 30 target shoots...we had a gentleman and his two sons show up...no one knew them so everyone was trying to make them feel welcome and get to know them....needless to say they were not as interested....

anyway, two friends and i followed them thru the first 12 targets and was noticing some strange behavior....the two sons would shoot the first target, go pull their arrows and on to the next target....while dad would count the boys steps to and from the target - this was just on the first target - after that the boys would have already shot the second target and be waiting at the flag to tell dad the distance...:zip: 

granted our club was always easygoing with rules and things as groups not staying together,etc...never had a need to....i mean REALLY all you would win would be like $40 for winning the whole thing...

after the first 15 targets, during break before the last 15, my friends and i confronted them and asked if their GROUP would stay together...they had the nerve to tell us where to stick it and left....anyway thought it was funny


----------



## jhubbdo (Jun 9, 2006)

*Unreal Bowguy*

That guy is teaching his boys how to cheat early in life. That is really sad. Plus he's taking the satisfaction that you get when you make a great shot fair and square.


----------



## wtmike01 (Jul 25, 2003)

this is kinda wierd i guess
this last weekend at our big 2-day invitational i shot 6 classes in 2 days , 40 shots each , mbo,mbr,(same pin sighted bow),recurve aided,recurve,longbow & longbow w/ wood arrows
i got 5 1st's and 1 3rd (mbo)
and shot with a mixed group
that is just too much for an old fat dude w/ a gymp leg !!


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll tell you the craziest thing I ever did at a 3D shoot...........I completed the course and never lost an arrow, now that for me, is crazy.


----------



## jhubbdo (Jun 9, 2006)

danceswithbow said:


> I'll tell you the craziest thing I ever did at a 3D shoot...........I completed the course and never lost an arrow, now that for me, is crazy.


LOL


----------



## aggie2000tx (May 3, 2006)

We had a guy in our group over at the Paris ASA qualifier that did something very crazy. We walked up to the target and he was the first to shoot. I guess he was so much in a zone that he forgot one important thing. He drew back and fired and he did not have an arrow nocked. His peep popped out of the string and everything. I was so scared his bow was going to blow up that I stood behind trees for the rest of the day while he was shooting.


----------



## moosehunter78 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Crazy Things*

It Wasnt Cheating In Noway But It Was Funny. I Was In A Little Dinky Club In Rockfish Nc, Anyways I Seen A Lady Shoot A Deer Target, Hit A Sapling Tree, With The Arrow Still Thrue The Tree She Hit The 12 Ring. Anybody That Was In Rockfish Bow Club Might Remember It Happened Like 2 Years Ago I Think.


----------



## Duece Weaver (Jun 29, 2004)

*Craziest things*

The craziest thing that I've ever done or seen was last year I shot a target and just when I released, a sparrow flew by the target, the arrow went through the bird and into a twelve. It was the beatenest thing we've ever seen. We said that should have counted double.


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*not all that crazy but I laughed*

A couple buddies and I were shooting at a local one weekend and we came up to the big non-typical Reinhart Deer.(you know which one I am talking about). His rack and head were behind the tree. It was only like a 30 yd. shot. One of my buddy's nailed the tree. It was like a foot ahead of the scoring rings. We laughed hard at him over that.

At a different local they put a reinhart frog floating on a lillypad out on the pond at about 30 yds to shoot at. That is always a fun shot.:wink:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Funniest thing I ever saw at a 3D shoot was my little brother (I am a volunteer big brother) shoot at a standing bear at about 40 yards, the arrow glanced off two different trees and went into the 12 ring NOCK END FIRST!!

The worst cheating I ever saw was this past weekend at a pretty big shoot when a guy with his two sons shot by themselves and he obviously was not shooting well, but in the end he ended up 2nd place with a 411 (40 targets). No one ever saw this guy before and he beat out a great shooter by by 2 points. Pretty suspicious to me!


----------



## jhubbdo (Jun 9, 2006)

This is an old post I wanted to revive


----------



## babyhoose (Jun 29, 2008)

Something happened last year at 3rd Leg of IBO National Triple Crown, but it wasn't too funny. It was so muddy and slippery that a man was walking down a steep hill on the course and fell. One of his arrows went nock first right up his nose and out the other side. Good thing it didn't go straight into his brain! He was bleeding all over the place and had to go to the hospital to get stitched up, but he was seen the next day and seemed to be okay.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

babyhoose said:


> Something happened last year at 3rd Leg of IBO National Triple Crown, but it wasn't too funny. It was so muddy and slippery that a man was walking down a steep hill on the course and fell. One of his arrows went nock first right up his nose and out the other side. Good thing it didn't go straight into his brain! He was bleeding all over the place and had to go to the hospital to get stitched up, but he was seen the next day and seemed to be okay.




I was there and heard about that getntleman. It was a muddy mess there in OH last year. That's why I carry my arrows in tubes on my 3D chair. Almost had the same thing happen to me when I used to carry a hip quiver so I got rid of it real quick.


----------



## BigGobbler (Feb 11, 2010)

I actually saw the guy leaving the course. Wow I guess anything can happen if your not carefull.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Back in the 90's I was a shop shooter for a local archery shop. There was another guy on staff that I had never met. When I asked the owner about him he told me he was a friend of his and had taken a new job and was very busy this is why I did not see him at the local shoots. Well one weekend I finally got to meet him at our "home" course. I asked if he would mind if I shot with him that day. He said, "sure". It did not take me long to figure out this guy was a big talker and had a story about him on everything. I remember he was sporting a brand new shiny blue Martin bow. He must have been product testing that day because in the mist of all his stories he managed to dry fire his bow THREE TIMES! Wow. I never saw him again after that.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Hallsway said:


> Back in the 90's I was a shop shooter for a local archery shop. There was another guy on staff that I had never met. When I asked the owner about him he told me he was a friend of his and had taken a new job and was very busy this is why I did not see him at the local shoots. Well one weekend I finally got to meet him at our "home" course. I asked if he would mind if I shot with him that day. He said, "sure". It did not take me long to figure out this guy was a big talker and had a story about him on everything. I remember he was sporting a brand new shiny blue Martin bow. He must have been product testing that day because in the mist of all his stories he managed to dry fire his bow THREE TIMES! Wow. I never saw him again after that.


3 Draw Fires Amazing!!!!


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

This ^^^

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Craziest thing I ever seen was a guy came into a shop I was at one day and was looking at bows. my buddy who owned the shop handed him a 60 pound Xi impact and the guy drew it back and let go of the Handle! it blew him right off his feet when it hit him! I was so shocked as I was like 13 at the time I didnt know what to say, I still cant get that picture out of my head him laying on the floor, fuuniest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll post something that was a good crazy I witnessed, shooting with a mixed group of guys two of us were shooting our 3d rigs with fat carbons, other two were shooting nanos. Well other guys shooting fatboys put one dead pinwheeled the 11 ring, last guy in our group was one of the guys shooting nanos, he shot and we saw stuff fly from the target and thought it was a nock as it was a good shot we all saw. Got up to the target and couldn't find his arrow but the fatboy nock was blown up, thought maybe it deflected and missed target and we didn't see it, pulled the fatboy out and there was his arrow in the target. It had tubed the fatboy perfectly, pushed the fatboy tip into the target out of the arrow and bused the nock, just striped the fletching off the nano, neither arrow damaged. Freaking awesome, guy shooting the fatboy gave him his arrow as a prize for the shot. Will probably never see that again.


----------



## DavidParenteau (Sep 23, 2011)

WhitBri said:


> I'll post something that was a good crazy I witnessed, shooting with a mixed group of guys two of us were shooting our 3d rigs with fat carbons, other two were shooting nanos. Well other guys shooting fatboys put one dead pinwheeled the 11 ring, last guy in our group was one of the guys shooting nanos, he shot and we saw stuff fly from the target and thought it was a nock as it was a good shot we all saw. Got up to the target and couldn't find his arrow but the fatboy nock was blown up, thought maybe it deflected and missed target and we didn't see it, pulled the fatboy out and there was his arrow in the target. It had tubed the fatboy perfectly, pushed the fatboy tip into the target out of the arrow and bused the nock, just striped the fletching off the nano, neither arrow damaged. Freaking awesome, guy shooting the fatboy gave him his arrow as a prize for the shot. Will probably never see that again.


Now thats a shot....!


----------



## jhubbdo (Jun 9, 2006)

Hallsway said:


> Back in the 90's I was a shop shooter for a local archery shop. There was another guy on staff that I had never met. When I asked the owner about him he told me he was a friend of his and had taken a new job and was very busy this is why I did not see him at the local shoots. Well one weekend I finally got to meet him at our "home" course. I asked if he would mind if I shot with him that day. He said, "sure". It did not take me long to figure out this guy was a big talker and had a story about him on everything. I remember he was sporting a brand new shiny blue Martin bow. He must have been product testing that day because in the mist of all his stories he managed to dry fire his bow THREE TIMES! Wow. I never saw him again after that.


LOL! Tough bow!


----------



## ItecKid (Jan 29, 2010)

Last year, shooting a local 3D shoot with a friend. We come up to the target, and there is a tree blocking most of the 11-ring. So my buddy shoots first, makes a great shot in the 10, and I say, 'Wow, that was probably the best shot that can be made given that there is a tree in the way.'

So then I shoot. I graze the tree, we both heard the sound and saw my arrow fishtail the rest of the way to the target...and land dead center in the 11-ring.

Needless to say, my buddy was not happy.


----------



## jhubbdo (Jun 9, 2006)

Many of you remember the Paris ASA Pro/Am about four years ago. The course was a SWAMP! I remember standing at one of the stakes with water over my boot. Spent the whole day trying to keep the bow dry. I had gone to the store in Paris on Friday to get rain boots or something but they where depleted by the hundreds of archers. Then the craziest thing happened, after the Saturday round, I headed back to my pick-up. I took off my boots to throw in the back when I noticed a pair of tall gaiters in my truck bed. I still have them to this day, and my second day in the Paris swamps was much more pleasant. I have no idea where they came from, so if your reading this, and you owned a red dodge ram about four years ago, and you think somebody stole your boots, maybe you accidentally set ur boots in my truck and I thank you


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

*3D shoot*

A buddy ad I were shooting an indoor 3D. The shot was at a carp hanging on string or rope with a fan blowing on the carp so it moved a little. By buddy was shooting freestyle with Fuse carbon blade stabalizers. He shot and nailed it in the 12 ring. He looked at me and said "these blades really work well in the wind". remember, we were indoors with the fan only blowing at the hanging target.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

ArcheryNut2006 said:


> A buddy ad I were shooting an indoor 3D. The shot was at a carp hanging on string or rope with a fan blowing on the carp so it moved a little. By buddy was shooting freestyle with Fuse carbon blade stabalizers. He shot and nailed it in the 12 ring. He looked at me and said "these blades really work well in the wind". remember, we were indoors with the fan only blowing at the hanging target.


Im sure you guys let it go at that... there was now hard time given over that comment! LOL


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Three years ago my wife decided to start shooting 3-D and wanted to shoot all the nationals and world. She asked for help and give her as much training as I could. So we shot a lot of local shoots that year. The weekend before Nelsonville I thought I would simulate high pressure situations so she could work on some mental aspects of shooting. So before she shot the 25th target of the day I told her if she shoots an eleven she will beat me (which at this point hadn't happened), but if she shoots an eight or worse she will be in last place of the group. I remember it was a 32 yard Antelope. She judge her yardage, pulled back, let down, pulled back again and released the arrow. The arrow bounced off two saplings and stuck in the eleven at a 45 degree angle! I still hear about that shot....


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

Shooting with my kids a few years back - my youngest daughter was probably 5 at the time, shooting a bow at about 12 pounds. The target was a leopard that was positioned on top of a downed tree about 5-6 feet off the ground (had to reach up to pull the arrows.) The kiddie stake was about 6 yards, so she was shooting 45 degrees or more up at the cat. I would typically walk up to the target and point at a spot that she should shoot at. There was a black cloverleaf right on the 12, so I showed her that, then came back to the stake to coach her through the shot. I was on one knee to her right and we did our normal "pull, now center the pin on the spot I showed you, keep pulling and slowly pull the trigger" routine. Thankfully, I looked up at the target right about the same moment she shot. The arrow centered the 12, then rebounded straight back at us, and I somehow managed to catch it center shaft with my right hand as the nock was just about to put a hole in my face. Both of my daughters thought that was hilarious, and my wife and kids called me "Ninja Daddy" the rest of the day.


----------



## jhubbdo (Jun 9, 2006)

Hallsway said:


> Three years ago my wife decided to start shooting 3-D and wanted to shoot all the nationals and world. She asked for help and give her as much training as I could. So we shot a lot of local shoots that year. The weekend before Nelsonville I thought I would simulate high pressure situations so she could work on some mental aspects of shooting. So before she shot the 25th target of the day I told her if she shoots an eleven she will beat me (which at this point hadn't happened), but if she shoots an eight or worse she will be in last place of the group. I remember it was a 32 yard Antelope. She judge her yardage, pulled back, let down, pulled back again and released the arrow. The arrow bounced off two saplings and stuck in the eleven at a 45 degree angle! I still hear about that shot....


If I had done that, I'd have been short an arrow, and added a big goose egg to the tally.


----------



## babyhoose (Jun 29, 2008)

WhitBri said:


> I'll post something that was a good crazy I witnessed, shooting with a mixed group of guys two of us were shooting our 3d rigs with fat carbons, other two were shooting nanos. Well other guys shooting fatboys put one dead pinwheeled the 11 ring, last guy in our group was one of the guys shooting nanos, he shot and we saw stuff fly from the target and thought it was a nock as it was a good shot we all saw. Got up to the target and couldn't find his arrow but the fatboy nock was blown up, thought maybe it deflected and missed target and we didn't see it, pulled the fatboy out and there was his arrow in the target. It had tubed the fatboy perfectly, pushed the fatboy tip into the target out of the arrow and bused the nock, just striped the fletching off the nano, neither arrow damaged. Freaking awesome, guy shooting the fatboy gave him his arrow as a prize for the shot. Will probably never see that again.


I shoot nano arrows for field archery. Last year, I did the same thing. I tubed a fellow archers fat arrow perfectly at 60 yards. It also blew the nock off. We couldn't find my arrow at first and then we did find it inside of his. Similiar to your experience, neither arrow was damaged. It just removed all my fletchings. You're right, we'll probably never see that again!


----------



## jhubbdo (Jun 9, 2006)

:bump:


----------

